# 1952 GE Refrigerator restoration



## hoity toit (Jan 18, 2012)

I was looking for an old frig to store meat in while brining and came across a 1952 model GE that still worked. After researching the serial # I found out that these are worth quite a bit of money when restored.

So guess what.? My free little refig is now undergoing restoration along with a snazzy patel green paint job.

I'll post some pictures soon..,

PS: I'm still gonna use it for the meat anyway hahaha (and beer)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 19, 2012)

cool cant wait to see it!

You doing the resto or having it done?


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok here comes the finished product !








Ahhh!


----------



## gersus (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the market for the same thing! The wife doesn't care for her fridge being full and smelling like sausage lol!

Youre fridge looks great!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2012)

gersus said:


> I'm in the market for the same thing! The wife doesn't care for her fridge being full and smelling like sausage lol!
> 
> Youre fridge looks great!




Thanks, I was lucky find.

I traded the guy 1 lb of homemade pastrami (Bill Als recipe, thanks), and a bottle of Canadian Mist.

This is the truth. !

Lets hope I get a few years of use out of it.  I might have a total of $75 in it. The sausage and brining bags now have a new home.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 24, 2012)

Great score - what a nice restoration too


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great score - what a nice restoration too




Did you notice the little sign hanging by the door in the picture ? scroll back up and look at it.  A closer view below.

In German.. bar opens at 5


----------



## gersus (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting a fridge like this for awhile, and I found one for $40 this morning so I went and bought it. It's not old enough to be cool though! Just old and functional. Woohoo more room for curing meat!


----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice score and nice rebuild


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2012)

gersus said:


> I've been thinking of getting a fridge like this for awhile, and I found one for $40 this morning so I went and bought it. It's not old enough to be cool though! Just old and functional. Woohoo more room for curing meat!




give it a paint job and add some decals to personalaize it to your liking


----------

